# Father of 8 !!!



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

started flowering 2 days ago and today confirmed calyx on the last unidentified plant:yay:8 females out of 12 plants so i thought i could post some pics of them hope they all continue as fems cause they coming out of a bagseed


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> started flowering 2 days ago and today confirmed calyx on the last unidentified plant:yay:8 females out of 12 plants so i thought i could post some pics of them hope they all continue as fems cause they coming out of a bagseed


 
Great results from your ratio of males/females man! The average is half and half, naturally. You've beat the odds!

How far from your plants do you have your light?


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 21, 2007)

not bad at all about 65% fem thats great and them ladies are looking well GJ on the grow guy and keep us posted on how they come out


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

currently i keep the light at 4''-5'' from the glass sometimes even 3''


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> currently i keep the light at 4''-5'' from the glass sometimes even 3''


 
What do you mean by "from the glass"?

Is your light enclosed and cooled?

How far from the top of the plants is it?


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

its not cooled,just the simple protecting glass of the hood


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

tops 4'' from the glass rite now


----------



## berserker (Oct 21, 2007)

They are looking very nice and healthy.You take good care of your plants,and your plants will take goos care of you at HARVEST time.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> its not cooled,just the simple protecting glass of the hood


 
I'm still not sure what you mean. Do you mean your light has a reflector with a glass cover in front of the bulb?

How many watts is it?

I'm curious, because I have to keep my 400 watt HPS 18" from the plants to keep it from burning them.

I'm trying to picture what you've got going...


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 21, 2007)

a thick piec of glass refracting and reflecting the light at the same time, it should actually disperse the light evenly in the room. thats what i would think. but please do inform us of what it is u have.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats jash.


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure what you mean. Do you mean your light has a reflector with a glass cover in front of the bulb?
> 
> How many watts is it?
> 
> ...


 yes its a glass cover just infront of the bulb-tomorrow i'll post a pic for you(they are slepping now).  bulb is 425w philips agro +6600 lum of cfl's,at their first weeks i used to keep the light at 10'' but now that the days are colder i can keep it at 4'',i dont even have an exhaust fan-i keep 2 balcony doors open to maintain a good airflow and temps vary from 68-82,it all depends from the weather outside


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> yes its a glass cover just infront of the bulb-tomorrow i'll post a pic for you(they are slepping now). bulb is 425w philips agro +6600 lum of cfl's,at their first weeks i used to keep the light at 10'' but now that the days are colder i can keep it at 4'',i dont even have an exhaust fan-i keep 2 balcony doors open to maintain a good airflow and temps vary from 68-82,it all depends from the weather outside


 
That's interesting jash. I didn't realize that the glass cover would block that much heat.

I also keep forgetting that some people live where it starts getting cooler this time of year. It's still in the 80's here.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks stoney,i had a hard time w/ my temps during summer,now thanks winter my plants can really enjoy their light,even started to think about a 600w for the winter


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> thanks stoney,i had a hard time w/ my temps during summer,now thanks winter my plants can really enjoy their light,even started to think about a 600w for the winter


 I hear ya man. I grow in the short winter here. The heat from the 24/7 vegging helps heat the house nicely.


----------



## jash (Oct 26, 2007)

hi all,today i took them out for some closet cleaning, some pics of the 4 quicker bloomers out of the hps light(preflowers at 22-23 days from seed ),  started 12/12 last friday so this is day 8


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice plants.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2007)

They are looking so pretty! What strain are they? Sorry if its already been posted - i did look but couldn't see it, but then i am a bit baked.. got some purple haze last night :ccc:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

ahh yeah man good luck, its already done had first frost here


----------



## jash (Oct 27, 2007)

__what strain are they?   _uknown-i hesitate receive seeds in my house          __its already done had first frost here    __this bedroom was kind of a storage and i can keep balcony doors wide open for fresh air and temps so low temps and frost are my friends


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 27, 2007)

Grats on the ladies. You're going to have a very bountiful harvest =)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

nice 1 jash, and congrats on the ladies. plants looking good man. keep up the good work bro

85


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks mates,your all welcome


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 1, 2007)

lookin great there matey


----------



## jash (Nov 1, 2007)

thanx stoned,nice to see you here


----------



## jash (Nov 1, 2007)

just discovered that one of them turned hermie today..:hairpullafter stressing her/him for almost 2 weeks..:spit- took him out and decapitated soon.. heres its a pic and some of the girls taken yesterday


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey bro sorry to hear about the Hermie that sux had a few of those in my days but i let them grow in there seperate room and kept trying to pic the bananas off never won that battle they kept coming back but i did get some nice bud off it that got me blasted  
Anyways sorry about not seeing this journal but now i will be watching the rest of those ladies grow good luck and they look great peace


----------



## jash (Nov 1, 2007)

thanx and glad to see you sticky it was my fault for the hermie i stressed her in a incredible way:no matter  i have three now EDIT: 7:stoned:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, its amazing what this plant will take and the freakin meager conditions it will thrive in.. seriously lol


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 4, 2007)

too bad about the hermie there JASH, hope you dont stress no more of these ladies out. you dont want to spoil such a beautiful garden. other than that tho, eerything looks great, keep it up man.


----------



## jash (Nov 4, 2007)

thanx 85,only stressed that one because she was really slow to sex,and as i had 7 confirmed  i started my experiments only on her:evil:  all the others had nothing but attention and good care of them


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 4, 2007)

good looking ladies ya got there. what kinda light do you have there??


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

thanx Blunt,glad to see you here  the bulb is great-a 425w agro philips-wish i have a better reflector (this one is 1'x1' so i have dark corners),hope i'll upgrade in the future thanx for stoping in


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice going so far! Whats an expected yield?


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

thanx bob,wish i know man.you cant predict the yield.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

How tall were they when you started flower? And how long did you veg for?


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

30 days of veg(time to sex them all) and they were  10''-12'' tall before start flowering


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Holy crap jash the ladies have really taken off since my last visit.   Everything is looking great mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

thank you TBG,feel honored to see you here


----------



## jbuzz123 (Nov 5, 2007)

lookin nice  love the ladies!!!!  i had one lady out of 5 but doing great,  any flowering nutes?


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

thanx, biobizz organic flowering nutes at 1/8 strenght:biobloom and topmax but still giving them also a bit of biogrow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

use a trash can lid as a reflector LOL ive seen it done be4 he jus put a hole in the lid and put the light thru it


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

lol, hell iam gonna have to use something cuz i dont wanna close up some of the space, i know it will affect my temps


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 5, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> use a trash can lid as a reflector LOL ive seen it done be4 he jus put a hole in the lid and put the light thru it



*'Sup guys :ciao: That would so go with my ghetto closet hehehe.
Jash: Your ladies look great. Atleast you epected it to hermie from the stress. 7 ladies is still rockin. peace, e :bong2:
*


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

thanx everyone.i was thinking about to use a piece of metal as a reflector but then i was concerned about the temps-at least this one has the protecting glass so i can keep the light at 2'' even 1'' from the tops-i started adding some cfl's around-seems that they doing the job,closet is much more brighter with the cfl's.have to keep this one till upgrade w/ a 600w or another good reflector


----------



## jash (Nov 11, 2007)

update: 12/12 day 24: damn bagseeds.. found another hermie 2 days ago..:spit:still have it in closet with the others-(had to try the arcade).. but the worst is that i found today lights off because of broken timer-now i have to go manualy.. anyway some pics taken 2 days ago..


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

nice babes, my light also has a glass cover, they look good i love the indoors obviously it is also cold here, goodluck with ur girls


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

better get him out, hopefully no more pop out nanars


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome plants mate


----------



## smokeyjoe (Nov 25, 2007)

dem plants are lookin good keep going


----------



## jash (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanx all  , day 39 of flowering today and they are really beautifull and a lot fatter now-did not update because i dont have the digi anymore-lost it last weekend...:doh: angrywife: is furious-it was hers). bought a new timer-mechanical this time but of the right amp. this weekend will take some bud samples from all as they finishing the 6th week of flowering on thursday-cant wait for the samples maybe will take them b4 weekend


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow man those colas look great jash sorry to hear about that cam lol.
Very nice tho!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*Looking good jash. Sorry to here about the hermies mang. We have bought some strains that hermie. They don't go full blown hermie but they do tend to pop a few flowers. Look at it this way it's free weed and who cares if ya gotta pick a few seeds out of it.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 26, 2007)

looking good man sounds good too


----------



## jash (Nov 26, 2007)

thanx TBG & Dubba n Dro. im afraid i know.. during my previous grow one of my plants grew just two bunches of bananas and not any more till harvest but this last hermie was full of balls from bottom till mid plant... growing bagseed=expect this hermie trait... anyway its not a big deal still have 6 healthy and nice:hubba:. now im planing to order some seeds in the near future cause im really bored of growing bag-


----------



## hellbilly (Nov 28, 2007)

nice jash.after seeing your setup and what you had replied about the glass and ventilation i feel much better about my situation. thanx again.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey jash hows it going bro? sorry to hear that you have a few Hermie's what ya gonna do with them are you going to continue to grow them in another room?
As for the other ladies they are looking great make sure you let me know how the samples taste:hubba:  have a good one bro see ya around soon peace


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

hey sticky nice to see you again bro:48:-,i chopped the hermies as i have no room for plants w/ balls- in their place i started some seeds just  to see what happens with the 12/12 from start to finish-seedlings are growing ok under 12/12 even if a bit slower for the first 10-12 days from sprout respect 18/6,they are 2 weeks old and i think they are growing faster now-took samples yesterday and waiting2dry-


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks Good Man !!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

Whats up jash how the ladies doing hope all is going well brother peace


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 15, 2007)

hey man...waiting on an update... hows the new camera?  i wanna see more of ur ladies


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

I havent checked in in quite sometime and was so surprised to see how your ladies have grown!  Beautiful Jash.


----------



## bigweedo (Dec 15, 2007)

I wanna see the plants!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2007)

looks great jash slippin on this one im mostly in the grow journals but nice job you will be rewarded and the hermies oh well more seeds to grow again.and this time they will be seed u created goodluck......PS


----------



## jash (Dec 16, 2007)

thanx everyoneno digi (if you read previous post you'll see that i lost it)- no pics (maybe we buy a new one soon) i harvested all the plants 3 days ago at exactly 8weeks -they had lots of new growth but with other other 3 fems waiting space wasnt enough for all


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 16, 2007)

Looking good jash, Do you mind if I camp out in there
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Enjoy the fruits of your labour,Jash!


----------



## jash (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanx WM. got 140 gr dry weight from 6 plants-i should have wait for most plants another week and sativas even more but that was impossible for me because of space- i need the hps for the next bunch of  bag


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah well,least ya got something.Me,well..i got nothing


----------



## jash (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah true.. but i always tend to smoke all very quickly..   man i need a second hps..


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 23, 2007)

the hermies are quite the downer but you could alway just take the absolut females harvest and reveg them for mother plants and just use them for clones. im kinda weary about buying seeds too.


----------

